# Small XL car potential 1*?



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

My current minivan got a lot of potential problem so I figure it is time to change it before I have to pour in money to even move it. I went ahead and test drive a Volvo XC90 today just because it qualifies for XL/Select/Luv plus I get AWD for my ski trips. the 2nd/3rd row is kinda cramped even as a 5'7 and 145lb person! Not sure what the average american will fill like and maybe even down rate just because they won't have enough space. 
What are your experience with compact XL car out there?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

stevenh1975 said:


> My current minivan got a lot of potential problem so I figure it is time to change it before I have to pour in money to even move it. I went ahead and test drive a Volvo XC90 today just because it qualifies for XL/Select/Luv plus I get AWD for my ski trips. the 2nd/3rd row is kinda cramped even as a 5'7 and 145lb person! Not sure what the average american will fill like and maybe even down rate just because they won't have enough space.
> What are your experience with compact XL car out there?


If you're going to use the car for U/L get on that is reliable, fuel efficient and affordable. Keep away from Nissans SUVs, there transmissions are not that good for SUVs.


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> If you're going to use the car for U/L get on that is reliable, fuel efficient and affordable. Keep away from Nissans SUVs, there transmissions are not that good for SUVs.


Volvo is pretty affordable, not sure about the reliability but mpg is BAD! Just trying to see if compact XL will result in low rating then deactivation etc.. 
my odyssey seems to have a busted transmission that is why I need to change car asap


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

stevenh1975 said:


> Volvo is pretty affordable, not sure about the reliability but mpg is BAD! Just trying to see if compact XL will result in low rating then deactivation etc..
> my odyssey seems to have a busted transmission that is why I need to change car asap


Shop around different dealerships, just don't let them run a credit app until you decide to buy what works for you. The most important factor will be will the vehicle pay for itself, if not then you'll be miserable for a long time.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

stevenh1975 said:


> Volvo is pretty affordable, not sure about the reliability but mpg is BAD! Just trying to see if compact XL will result in low rating then deactivation etc..
> my odyssey seems to have a busted transmission that is why I need to change car asap


Unfortunately, Volvo reliability is hit or miss. And repairs will cost *way* more than a domestic or Asian vehicle.

Also, stay away from 2016s.

See this page: http://m.carcomplaints.com/Volvo/XC90/


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, if you're worried about having to dump money into something, a Volvo is the last thing I would get. Piss poor reliability and just as expensive to fix as the German luxury marques.

I think you're on the right track with your Odyssey. How about a newer one of those?


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> Yeah, if you're worried about having to dump money into something, a Volvo is the last thing I would get. Piss poor reliability and just as expensive to fix as the German luxury marques.
> 
> I think you're on the right track with your Odyssey. How about a newer one of those?


Bad experience with current one. Prob a sienna or beater dodge caravan


----------



## Road Hustle (Jun 23, 2019)

Why not a Toyota Sienna or a Honda Odyssey, or AWD Toyota Highlander or Honda Pilot.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

stevenh1975 said:


> My current minivan got a lot of potential problem so I figure it is time to change it before I have to pour in money to even move it. I went ahead and test drive a Volvo XC90 today just because it qualifies for XL/Select/Luv plus I get AWD for my ski trips. the 2nd/3rd row is kinda cramped even as a 5'7 and 145lb person! Not sure what the average american will fill like and maybe even down rate just because they won't have enough space.
> What are your experience with compact XL car out there?


Volvo XC90 is very expensive to maintain and isn't reliable. Most have transmission problems.

If you are worried about putting money in a car then run from this car.



stevenh1975 said:


> Volvo is pretty affordable, not sure about the reliability but mpg is BAD! Just trying to see if compact XL will result in low rating then deactivation etc..
> my odyssey seems to have a busted transmission that is why I need to change car asap


Interesting tell us about your odyssey please.
How many miles? Maintenance cost? Model year?,etc


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

stevenh1975 said:


> My current minivan got a lot of potential problem so I figure it is time to change it before I have to pour in money to even move it. I went ahead and test drive a Volvo XC90 today just because it qualifies for XL/Select/Luv plus I get AWD for my ski trips. the 2nd/3rd row is kinda cramped even as a 5'7 and 145lb person! Not sure what the average american will fill like and maybe even down rate just because they won't have enough space.
> What are your experience with compact XL car out there?


Your potential 1☆ should be the very last thing, if at all, you consider when purchasing a car.

I have a tiny third row. I can carry 4 plus luggage or 4 plus two small people. My ratings have never suffered. I have had to cancel a trip here and there but nothing too extreme.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Road Hustle said:


> Why not a Toyota Sienna or a Honda Odyssey, or AWD Toyota Highlander or Honda Pilot.


Highlander has pretty marginal 3rd row legroom. Just not much room between seat height and floor level so knees are up high.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

[/QUOTE]
Bad experience with current one. Prob a sienna or beater dodge caravan
[/QUOTE]
I have had 3 Honda Odyssey vans over the years and they are great for XL. My current one has 227,000 miles on it and the body and interior (leather) are in excellent condition. Just put a rebuilt engine in with 50k miles on it. When you price the alternatives I felt it was worth it. It aged out for Uber but I still use it and its going strong.

Price a transmission, might be worth it to replace.

PS. My son is a mechanic and thinks a Volvo is a very bad idea.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I use a small SUV for XL and it hasn't caused a ratings plummet.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I most certainly wouldn't purchase a Volvo for RS. Honda or Toyota.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Don't care, it has a seat belt... Get in.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

stevenh1975 said:


> My current minivan got a lot of potential problem so I figure it is time to change it before I have to pour in money to even move it. I went ahead and test drive a Volvo XC90 today just because it qualifies for XL/Select/Luv plus I get AWD for my ski trips. the 2nd/3rd row is kinda cramped even as a 5'7 and 145lb person! Not sure what the average american will fill like and maybe even down rate just because they won't have enough space.
> What are your experience with compact XL car out there?


Buying the car based on personal use is fine but don't buy a car based on potential ratings/passenger comfort etc... for this gig. The unpredictability brought on by constant changes in rates, car classifications, company policies or an untimely deactivation makes it a risky proposition. Find something that makes good fiscal sense, has low vehicle maintenance, good fuel economy, and is reliable. All the things that maximize your profit after expenses are what matters. Ratings or leg room won't do that.


----------

